# Eileen's Litter Box



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

I have come to realize my sweet Eileen is different than the rest and makes sure I know it. 

I have also realized my dearest little Eileen is also now litter trained. I figured this out when I couldn't figure out why there hasn't been poop in her cage and she jumped up on her wheel, did her business and ran off of it.

I love her, I really do :lol:


----------

